# Atlas Copco open protocol (Trace)



## leo (23 August 2007)

Hallo alle,
zugegeben, etwas ungewöhnlich aber vieleicht habe ich ja Glück und jemand kann mir zufällig helfen. Ich versuche einem "PowerFocus" über das "Open Protocol" die Tracewerte zu entlocken. Möglich ist das bestimmt, aber leider wohl nur mit einem nicht dokumentierten Befehl. Hat da schon mal jemand gefummelt?

Gruß, Leo


----------



## mariot (12 März 2008)

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach dieser Funktion. Hattest du schon Erfolg?

Schöne Grüße
Mario


----------



## leo (12 März 2008)

Nö, laut Copco geht das nur mit einer schweineteuren Specialsoft von denen.


----------



## mariot (13 März 2008)

Hallo Leo,

danke für deine Antwort. Schade des es offensichtlich noch niemandem gelungen ist, das protocol für traces herauszufinden.

Schöne Grüße
Mario


----------



## ronnie.b (16 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Was sind denn die Tracewerte ??

Gruß Ronnie


----------



## ge_org (17 März 2008)

Bei uns wurde heute ToolsNet installiert. Funktioniert aber noch nicht. Vermute aber grundsätzlich, dass fürs Tracen ein anderer Port benutzt wird (laut Installation)-->Edit:Scheint so als würde er doch den Port vom OpenProtocol verwenden.
Unter Tracen verstehe ich die Aufzeichnung des Schraubfalles, z.B. Drehwinkel in Abhängigkeit Drehmoment.
Atlas Copco macht ein Geheimnis daraus um die teuere Software (ist im Prinzip genauso wie bei Siemens) an die Firmen verkaufen zu können.
Georg


----------



## ronnie.b (23 März 2008)

Hallo,
ich meine zu glauben, dass die ToolsTalk software sowas kann.Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Wenn das der Fall wäre, könntest du dir die Demo installieren (Ist m.E. bei jedem PowerFocus dabei), dich via Ethernet mit dem Schrauber verbinden und versuchen das Protokoll mit Ethereal o.ä. zu sniffen. Ist zwar sehr umständlich aber so könnte es funktionieren.
Fragt sich nur, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt...

Ronnie


----------

